# Writing point on iridium point germany nib



## Kdoc87 (Nov 28, 2015)

I have made a number of pen kits with the nibs that say "Iridium Point Germany".  My question is, what size writing point is on these(fine, medium. etc?) I can't seem to find this info anywhere and i am not a fountain pen user myself.  Here's the actual pen in question (presimo) - https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKPT100FRT.html
Thanks for any info!
Kevin


----------



## Jack Parker (Nov 28, 2015)

Kevin, they are usually medium unless stated otherwise. Several of the vendors offer replacement nibs if you need something else, a fine or broad for instance.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Nov 28, 2015)

Here's a link to a PDF with stroke samples that you can print out so you can compare. 

Richard Binder Stroke Width Sample Chart

Ed


----------



## monophoto (Nov 28, 2015)

'Iridium point Germany' is a meaningless phrase.

Iridium is a very hard metal that was used in tipping fountain pen nibs many years ago.  Pure iridium is rarely used at tipping material today. 

There are two theories to explain the term 'iridium point Germany'.  One is that 'iridium' is a generic term for tipping metal, and the phrase indicates that the metal was purchased from a German supplier.  

The other theory is that the term only means that the nib was manufactured using technology that originated in Germany.  Prior to the advent of ball-point pens, there were a number of very good manufacturers of fountain pen nibs in Germany.  When ball points displaced the market, many of those companies went out of business, and sold their manufacturing equipment to the upstart markets in Asia.  So it became common for Asian pen manufacturers to label their nibs 'iridium point Germany' because they were made on German machinery. 

Both interpretations can be categorized as 'marketing hype' and therefore meaningless.

As to nib width - there is no industry standard defining terms like 'fine', 'medium' or 'broad' - each manufacturer applies whatever label he chooses.  That said, nibs originating in Asia tend to be narrower than nibs with the same generic label originating in Europe.  

Chinese pens tend to have relatively fine nibs.  Pen kits tend to come with nibs that are a bit broader than Chinese pens, but not as broad as European 'medium' nibs.  Ed provided the link to Richard Binder's stroke sample chart which helps visualize nib width.  Ultimately, it comes down to the individual user trying various pens and choosing one that writes to his satisfaction.


----------



## Kdoc87 (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks a lot, and that chart will definitely come in handy.  I'll do a little testing to compare. Great info!


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 28, 2015)

monophoto said:


> 'Iridium point Germany' is a meaningless phrase.
> 
> Iridium is a very hard metal that was used in tipping fountain pen nibs many years ago.  Pure iridium is rarely used at tipping material today.
> 
> ...


Many of the nibs used in pens originating in China are actually made in India and still marked "iridium point Germany" on the nib.  You are totally correct though that today there are no nibs being made that actually contain iridium and hasn't been for decades.  As to what it means, I think it is simply an identifier that the nib is a low end nib.


----------



## Akula (Nov 28, 2015)

I trash anything with those nibs.  If you care about the quality and actually writing with the pen, get a JoWo or Bock.  If it's just to look at or display, they are fine.  Then let the person (customer) know the nibs can/will be changed.  JMHO


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 28, 2015)

Here is some good reading by Brian Grey.
By the way all fountain pens that are imported from Dayacom have JoWo Nibs, we verified this with Angus Lee the President of Dayacom

Edison Pen Co – IPGNibs2


----------



## Kdoc87 (Nov 28, 2015)

Interesting article..So a IPG nib could basically vary significantly in quality.  So when I spend X amount of dollars on a "pen kit"(unless its from dayacom), I don't really know what I'm paying for(as far as the nib is concerned), unless it clearly states what kind of nib is included.  
For example, tehre is a big difference in quality and price between a Majestic Jr and an Olympian fountain pen kit, but neither have any info regarding the nib, so I'm thinking there would be no way to tell without testing every nib on every pen kit? I would like to think if I'm paying more for the components, the nib would be of higher quality also...
Another thing that comes to mind is that a lot of pen kits have a "nib assembly" that goes along with the style of the kit...Wouldn't that mean the nib in the bag is the only nib that will work with that kit?


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 28, 2015)

Kdoc87 said:


> Interesting article..So a IPG nib could basically vary significantly in quality.  So when I spend X amount of dollars on a "pen kit"(unless its from dayacom), I don't really know what I'm paying for(as far as the nib is concerned), unless it clearly states what kind of nib is included.
> For example, tehre is a big difference in quality and price between a Majestic Jr and an Olympian fountain pen kit, but neither have any info regarding the nib, so I'm thinking there would be no way to tell without testing every nib on every pen kit? I would like to think if I'm paying more for the components, the nib would be of higher quality also...
> Another thing that comes to mind is that a lot of pen kits have a "nib assembly" that goes along with the style of the kit...*Wouldn't that mean the nib in the bag is the only nib that will work with that kit?*


No but it might not allow the nib to be changed easily and not all replacement nibs would be guaranteed to work without also changing the other parts as well.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 28, 2015)

I believe the point Brian Gray makes is that most nibs will write pretty well, if properly "tuned".     

So, if you want to sell fountain pens, learn a little about how to make them perform at their optimum.  THEN, if you want better nibs, you will know what to do with them.  And,  you will know whether they fit or not, after changing a few.  

If you sell ballpoint pens with unbranded refills, you have no idea what you are selling.  There is no real way to learn what's in the refill.  Fountain pens allow you far more information, if you know how to find it.

Good luck!! and good studying!!!
Ed


----------

